# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  نمایش فایل های HTML و PDF

## Beginner2013

سلام
چجوری می تونم فایل های HTML فارسی و PDF رو در برنامم نشون بدم.البته درمورد html می خوام کدای جاوااسکریپتشم اجرا بشن.
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## vahid1

براي فايل‌هاي HTML اگرچه در CS5 و CS6 امكاناتي اضافه شده و مي‌تونيد فارسي رو اگر Unicode باشن نشون بديد ولي JavaScript رو فراموش كنسد.
در رابطه با PDF: اگر برنامه‌تان برا وب است فايل‌هاي pdf را با ابزارهاي مختلفي مانند flashPaper به فلش تبديل كنيد و اگر برنامه‌تا براي اجرا در ويندوز است با fscommand و كمك از ابطارهاي نمايش فايل pdf مثل Adobe Acrobat يا FoxitReader نميش دهيد.

موفق باشيد

----------


## Beginner2013

> براي فايل‌هاي HTML اگرچه در CS5 و CS6 امكاناتي اضافه شده و مي‌تونيد فارسي رو اگر Unicode باشن نشون بديد ولي JavaScript رو فراموش كنسد.
> در رابطه با PDF: اگر برنامه‌تان برا وب است فايل‌هاي pdf را با ابزارهاي مختلفي مانند flashPaper به فلش تبديل كنيد و اگر برنامه‌تا براي اجرا در ويندوز است با fscommand و كمك از ابطارهاي نمايش فايل pdf مثل Adobe Acrobat يا FoxitReader نميش دهيد.
> 
> موفق باشيد


با تشکر،نسخه ای که من ازش استفاده میکنم CS3 هست!ا
گر میشه بگید دقیقا چه امکانی اضافه شده،اگه کامپوننت جدید اضافه شده ممنون میشم نام ببرید.

----------


## vahid1

همانطور كه دوستان تجربه كرده‌اند در نگارش‌هاي قبل از CS5 نرم‌افزار Flash از زبان‌هاي راست به چپ مانند فارسي ، ابري و عربي هيچ‌گونه پشتيباني ارائه نمي‌كرد و براي نمايش متن فارسي ناچار به گسترش كامپوننت‌هاي خاص يا استفاده از فونت‌هاي غير استاندارد مانند مريم... داشتيم. در نگارش CS5 نرم‌افزار Flash تا حدي پشتيباني از زبان‌هاي راست به چپ و حتي زبان‌هاي عمودي مانند ژاپني را پشتيباني مي‌كند. خصوصاً در نمايش دادن متن. البته در هنگام ورود اطلاعات اشكالاتي دارد. 
به هر حال شما مي‌توانيد متن‌هاي فارسي Unicode را با استفاده از html و CSS نمايش داده و تا امكان تايپ متن فارسي را نيز داشته باشيد. مخصوصاً بدون استفاده از فونت‌هاي embed شده و با فونت‌هاي سيستم مانند tahoma و...

خلاصه اين‌كه تغيير عمده در پشتيباني Flash از زبان‌هاي راست به چپ است و امكاناتي هم در Text Layout Framework -TLF در نگارش CS5 موجود است كه متن‌هاي چند ستوني ، ارتباط بخش‌هاي مختلف به هم ... را در اختيار قرار مي‌دهد.

نكته آخر اين‌كه براي استفاده از اين امكانات كاربرتان نياز به Flash Player نگارش 10 به بالا دارد.

موفق باشيد.

----------


## m_borji

سلام
من هم مشكل شما رو دارم اما تا حدودي تونستم مشكل رو حل كردم با استفاده از نرم افزار print2flash هر نوع فايلي رو مثل doc pdf jpg html و ... به swf تبديل ميكنه بعد اونو در داخل فلش مورد نظرم لود ميكنم، اما مشكل اصلي من اينكه من ميخاستم عمل كانورت فايلها به فلش پشت صحنه بصور خودكار انجام بشه كه ظاهرا با نرم افزارجانبي print2falsh امكان پذيره ولي من هنوز نتونستم

----------

